
Our goal is a car free street within 4 blocks of every New Yorker - doener
https://twitter.com/goodnycmayor/status/1241140383461113856
======
insomniacity
> Competent Mayor Bill de Blasio

> @GoodNYCMayor

> ... Pizza is eaten with the hands. It’s a parody my friend.

------
Terretta
Joke, but on the other hand, now would be the time to roll something out.

------
Wowfunhappy
This is a parody account, it’s not real.

